# Failed. Line unavailable via network



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

My tivo has failed to collect its program information since the 2nd July with the error "Failed. Line unavailable"

The tivo is configured and talking to the network via a silicondust cachecard and can ping some of the tivo servers.

Can you tell me where to look next.

Thanks tivotrebor


```
bash-2.02# nic_config_tivo

TiVo TurboNet/AirNet/CacheCard on Tivo Configure - 20050218

Copyright 2002-2004 Silicondust Engineering Ltd. All rights reserved.

Detecting TiVo hard drive...

Detecting TiVo partitions...
        Active kernel partition = /dev/hda3.
        Inactive kernel partition = /dev/hda6.
        Active root partition = /dev/hda4.
        Inactive root partition = /dev/hda7.
        Var partition = /dev/hda9.

Determining software version...
        Thomson UK Stand Alone TiVo running 2.5.5-01-1-023

Remounting root partition...
        Root successfully remounted as writable.

Checking installation type...
        Configuring CacheCard installation.

Checking script...
        Complete.

Current/New Configuration:
        mac address      = 00:0B:AD:C3:66:5C
        ip address       = 10.1.20.20
        ip subnet mask   = 255.255.0.0
        ip gateway       = 10.1.1.1
        debug level      = off
        daily call       = network
        cache statistics = 0 seconds

Ethernet Options
        1: Change MAC address
        2: Change IP address/gateway
        3: Change debug logging option
        4: Change daily call option

Cache Options
        5: Change statistics reporting

General
        9: View/extract log file
        0: Apply and exit
        !: Exit without saving

[0..9]? !
bash-2.02# ping 208.73.180.128
PING 208.73.180.128 (208.73.180.128): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 208.73.180.128: icmp_seq=0 ttl=243 time=174.283 ms
64 bytes from 208.73.180.128: icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=180.536 ms

--- 208.73.180.128 ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 174.283/177.409/180.536 ms
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ping 204.176.49.33
PING 204.176.49.33 (204.176.49.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 204.176.49.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=169.806 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=170.973 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=172.038 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=170.455 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.33: icmp_seq=4 ttl=52 time=168.874 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.33: icmp_seq=5 ttl=52 time=170.334 ms

--- 204.176.49.33 ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 6 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 168.874/170.413/172.038 ms
bash-2.02#
```


----------



## tivotrebor (Oct 2, 2002)

Despite the config saying it going via the network it is using the phone line! 

Plugged it into the phone line and it worked.

I will have to do some research to find out how to make it revert to the network!

Family happy now as TiVo now has data.

tivotrebor.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

tivotrebor said:


> I will have to do some research to find out how to make it revert to the network!


At a telnet prompt connected to your Tivo from your PC type nic_config_tivo and follow the resulting menu options.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Oddly, my Tivo decided to switch itself from network to dialup a couple of days ago. It's never done that before.

I found an old thread post from Colin Younger that suggested the best way to resolve the problem is
- change nic_config_tivo to dialup (although Tivo is using the modem, the config doesn't reflect that) 
- reboot
- make a test call using the phone line - my Sky box telephone cable was ideal for that
- change nic_config_tivo back to network
- reboot again
- check all is ok (it is )


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Hmmm, just noticed that my TiVo is failing the daily call via network too for the last few days. Coincidence?

Just changed TiVo config back to 'dialup', rebooted, changed it back to 'network', rebooted, then remembered default g/w problem and corrected that, rebooted. Test call still fails with 'Failed. Couldn't connect.'

Access to the unit via telnet, ftp and tivoweb working ok. Can ping the local network and the internet ok from the TiVo. Just the daily call failing.

Just noticed in Trinitron's instructions - I didn't do a test call via the modem in the middle of this hoop-jumping - is that absolutely necessary? I'll have to hunt around for a phone cable to try that if it is.

Edit: Okay, found a modem cable and the daily call is still using the modem - it was successful after I connected it to the phone line. Looks like I need to do some more of nic_config_tivo and rebooting. Will give it another go tomorrow evening if there are any gaps in the ToDo list


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Rob - yes, the call in the middle is necessary. 

I suspect TiVo has decided that it can't use the network, and until it makes a successful call by telephone it will not even entertain the idea of using the network. I wonder if it's some old safety device\anti-piracy bit of code.

I haven't had a problem since those very old days.


----------



## ctjones (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi - My tivo did exactly the same thing, and around the same date (more co-incidence?), but I only just noticed... I had to do the full daily call and update my EPG rather than just the test call to get mine working again... Glad its sorted... These forums are amazing!


----------



## ctjones (Apr 1, 2009)

My Series 1 Thompson Tivo just doesn't seem to want to do web based downloads... can telnet in oK and ping the router and out onto the web but the daily call always fails... Have read some stuff elsewhere about log file issues - anyone still having this problem or any ideas?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

me too, i only noticed when trying to re run guided setup because i now get freeview in my area, now my tivo is stuck in guided setup


----------



## ctjones (Apr 1, 2009)

Me too now... I connected the phone line and tried to d/l no joy. So went to guided setup and now stuck in that too... can't even telent in.. Time to pull the drive?

Is there a way to force it out of guided setup?


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Once the TiVo has started Guided Setup it has to complete it before you can get back to any of the normal menus. So if the call is failing then it's stuck. Try connecting it to the phone line - if it's reverted to dialup then that may work.


----------



## ctjones (Apr 1, 2009)

Put Tivo on the naughty step by turning him off for 2 days, restarted and plugged in phone line - guided setup completed - all good... 

Now having weird problem - when I reboot with a ping running from my macbook to Tivo he is pinging away happily until he is fully restarted and then ping goes dead and cannot telnet etc - any ideas? Turbonet light steady flashing every half second or so - have tried other cables, taking router out of play etc... using and IP scanner I can see it on the network - just can't get to it...

any thoughts much appreciated... getting bored of unplugging phone/router to update EPG!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That's known to happen if you enable "debug" mode on a cachecard ?

Are you sure it's a turbonet (green), and not a cachecard (red) ?


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Strangely enough one of my Tivo's has failed it's daily call today.

Tried doing it manually with a test call first which it succeeded in and then the daily call went as far as downloading but then failed with unknown error. Subsequently however it's got worse and now won't even complete a test call, it takes forever then gives up with failed - number unavailable.

I can ping it and telnet into it no problem so no idea what the problem can be.

I did nothing to it so why has it decided to go into a sulk ?

My other box, connected to the same hub in the lounge, works fine still.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Update:

Seems to be completing a test call now but on a daily call immediately after the downloading stage it fails with unknown error.

WTF ?


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Anybody still reading this forum ?

Reran the guided setup yesterday, all went through without any problems and it showed 'Succeeded' in the Phone Connection afterwards yet when attempting a daily call today it still faied with 'Fail - Call interrupted'

Sequence is:

Starting Up
Preparing to call
Housekeeping
Dialling
Get A/C Status
Downloading 
Fail - Unknown Error
Fail - Call interrupted

A test call completes OK every time.

Totally lost now as to how to proceed.

I have changed nothing and my other TIVO works perfectly.

If I have to do a phone call I'm a bit stuffed because I'm in France !!!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Doesn't sound like the connection to me, assuming it has worked in the past (so it's not a swap file issue) I'd be investigating a corruption of the drive/database?!?
If you do need to make a phone call I believe you can dial in (at a cost) using a local dialup number - UUnet point of presence IIRC a search should bring up the details but it might be old enough to be in the archives by now.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

To give a bit more history.

It had a 160gb drive in it until about 10 days ago when it started to freeze. I have ordered a new drive from Tivoland but in the interim I refitted the original Tivo 40gb drive which after a new guided setup (had been out for maybe 3 years) worked perfectly for about 4 or 5 days then suddenly started this failure nonsense.

Could it be that the Tivo servers have thrown a wobbly at it suddenly reappearing. Seems doubtful if it is failing at the point it is.

Sorry but I have no idea what you are talking about with UUnet point of presence for a pots number to call


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Further update;

Received and installed the new drive and now the daily call seems to be working OK, peculiar.

Thanks to all who took the time to respond.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

it says after I have apply and exit
clear log file on the tivo [y/n]?
what do I select?


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't think it really matters and I always say 'Y'


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

Has the replacement disk fixed this issue and it is exactly the issue I am suffering, exept I can't even run the guided set-up


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Completely for me, yes


----------

